# Spring Turkey Season is right around the corner....



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you guys might like to read about Turkey hunting on my blog this week. ET









http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As always Ed, very informative and useful knowledge. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love me some turkey season!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I enjoy turkey season myself, although I dont hunt as much as I used to I am Lucky enough to have a job in some of the best turkey country in our area and see them daily, Love to watch them in the spring when the gobblers are strutting and drumming Beautiful Sight! I hope to help Dallas my son get his first this year!!


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yup!! i'm ready for the Texas spring season too!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea when the deer rifles are put away the turkey guns move towards the front for that time of year. Same with gear and clothes. Decoys are already filled with balloons for shapen purposes. I find it gets the creases and flat spots out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good article there Ed. I started using pop up blinds several years ago with my kids. Works great for their figgetty little bodies that cant be still or over weight fellars need to move around more than normal. Never will forget the look in my sons eyes when that Tom passed within 3 ft from him and strutted and strumbed. Nor will I forget it was a real bad time to find out the shot gun was too long to manuver around in that little popup or the fact when I missed him with the 22 and all he did was Gobble. By the graces of God his tail feathers and beard are hanging about 8 feet behind me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea when the deer rifles are put away the turkey guns move towards the front for that time of year. Same with gear and clothes. Decoys are already filled with balloons for shapen purposes. I find it gets the creases and flat spots out.


Good tip with the balloons Bigd.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Like the baloon tip BD I will try that one!! My 12 year old is chompin at the bits to get it going here!!


----------

